# Back in Texas to stay!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Got into Austin earlier this evening, fully loaded and ready to stay! Now we just need to find a place that isn't suburbia, isn't right in the city, but still within driving distance. Most would have this figured out by now, but not us. We've given ourselves until Friday to find a place - looking to rent for now until we decide where exactly in TX we want to settle down.

Anyway, it feels good to be back! If you're from around Austin and can recommend an area out of the suburbs and city, but within range of everything, let me know! We just don't want to be covered up with people and houses, and we appreciate trees (or at least Texas brush )


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Chris we are out on the north side of Austin in Round Rock, it is a good area for excellent schools. ET


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

We were in the NW before and really liked it. We stayed in Riata off of 183 near Jollyville. My daughter went to Round Rock ISD and that is a really great school.

This time we're really hoping to find something out of the suburbs. Actually the apartment community we were in was perfect but we were trying to get away from apartments this time too.

Are there any more rural spots up that way that still utilize those schools? We're going to have to drive back up and take another look. Our biggest complaint is these developments where they clear out all of the trees and stack houses on top of each other. That's all we've ever known and really want something different.

Picky bastard, aren't I?


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Between Round Rock and Georgetown, or out towards liberty hill. But you change school districts.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Got into Austin earlier this evening, fully loaded and ready to stay! Now we just need to find a place that isn't suburbia, isn't right in the city, but still within driving distance. Most would have this figured out by now, but not us. We've given ourselves until Friday to find a place - looking to rent for now until we decide where exactly in TX we want to settle down.
> 
> Anyway, it feels good to be back! If you're from around Austin and can recommend an area out of the suburbs and city, but within range of everything, let me know! We just don't want to be covered up with people and houses, and we appreciate trees (or at least Texas brush )


Welcome back to Texas Chris. One of the best things about that general area is Cabela's is just south in Buda. Love that store. It is probably a good thing I live in the sticks far away from there. I would spend way too much time in there.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

It takes me an hour to get to Cabela's from my house. The last two times I have gone they did not have what was in the ad and were not giving rain checks. I have also found that if you can find the same item at Academy Sports it will normally be cheaper. I still love to go to Cabela's and look around by don't buy much anymore. Be very careful about leaving anything in the vehicle there as they have a lot of break in thefts.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

wilded said:


> It takes me an hour to get to Cabela's from my house. The last two times I have gone they did not have what was in the ad and were not giving rain checks. I have also found that if you can find the same item at Academy Sports it will normally be cheaper. I still love to go to Cabela's and look around by don't buy much anymore. Be very careful about leaving anything in the vehicle there as they have a lot of break in thefts.


Man, that's a shame. I cannot abide a thief. I have been there one time, last fall we took a trip to San Antonio and decided to loop around through Austin on the way back. Saw Cabela's and had to stop. I go to the local Academy, in Abilene, a lot. You can't get reloading components or gun parts but they still manage to get a lot of my money.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

My daughter just graduated from ACU.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

One of three great colleges in Abilene.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Just got back from Cabelas a little while ago. Was finally able to grab some snake boots, and a light weight face mask. Cannot find either up in MO (or brush colored camo either). I've spent my fair share of time in both Cabelas and Bass Pro and I have to say, I really like Cabelas a lot more. Bass Pro in Missouri doesn't have anything in stock, ever.

I've also heard the same about theft, in several areas around Austin. A security guard stopped us down off of 183 there last time we were down and told us to get the GPS off of the window because they just smash and grab and are gone before security can do anything. He said they get several a day in broad daylight.


----------

